# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > MBot 3D Printers Forum >  Makerbot older software

## sams8201

Well, hello. After setting it up on a computer, updating firmware, and downloading Desktop 3.4, we ran into an issue with the WiFi. We use a proxy style networking, and have a rotating ip. Our printer does not work with our wireless because of this, and we keep encountering an error 1042. We can get the machine to preheat, but not print. We are still hardwired in, but the software seems to require a wifi to actually print. After some searching, we have found out that with 3.1.1 and newer, wifi is enabled, but it seems older software can print without wifi. This is what we need, but we can not find an executable to install older software. If anyone has a copy, we would greatly appreciate it so that we can get our printer up and running!

----------


## ssayer

To give credit where credit is due, you can find a link to download the old (BETTER) software here (32 and 64 bit links can be found there):

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...load-%28x64%29

----------


## sams8201

Thank you for that, I'll get them transferred to a flash drive so we can get ours running. Saw online that a lot of people think the software has gotten worse with updates, can't believe a company would do that with their product.

----------


## curious aardvark

> can't believe a company would do that with their product.


Seriously ? 
Ever heard of windows 8, apple os 10 (the one where they switched to intel x86 architecture), office 365, autocad 2014. 
basically all companies do this - they work on the principle that if they don't completely change the software people won't buy it. the fatc that most people wouldn't choose to buy it anyway - is neither here nor there. The companies have to justify the money they pay to their programmers and the programmers have to justify their existence. 

the fact that the people writing the software are quite often so out of touch with the user base that they invariably remove the best features and add in things nobody wanted, never seems to register with the companies. 

In the food world - 'new and improved' means they've found a cheaper ingredient. In the computer world any time youy see 'new and improved' - you need to do your best to get hold of the 'old and infierior' product as it'll pretty much always be better and easier to use :-)

makerware 2.4 is pretty good. 
I did try the 3.4 version, but just couldn't get to grips with it.

----------

